# find me a sprayer...I need to apply drums and drums of BIN



## JoePa (Jul 15, 2009)

We do a lot of fire restoration.We apply a lot of odor control solutions and will now spray our BIN in house,without having to setup and coordinate our paint contractor for that job.We will apply it with an airless sprayer.Looking for a rig that will hold up to a lot of use,with a harsh material (BIN).

The paint contractor would spray BIN with an airless rig (not sure which-nothing fancy) but he seemed to be developing as much overspray as paint.I want to get a good transfer rate and coverage.Cleaning is also a big deal when dealing with BIN.

Any suggestions?Budget is flexible.


----------



## painter213 (Nov 5, 2008)

Give us a little more information on your BIN. Is it a single componenet material? Is it water based? What is the solids content? And so forth?


----------

